

The Tech Canon - j_baker
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2010/09/the-atlantic-tech-canon/62818/

======
mechanical_fish
This has a bizarrely eclectic flavor. (What is with all the SF movies? And if
you're going to throw movies in here, why not games or music?) And it is
painfully short on actual, you know, tech. No K&R? No introduction to quantum
mechanics? No _Art of Electronics_? No _Structures: Or Why Things Don't Fall
Down_? You would think there might be room in the canon for some actual
science or engineering.

Still, upmodded as a fun list of things to read. Just because it doesn't live
up to its bombastic title doesn't mean it isn't useful.

~~~
hga
Well, there's some real stuff including the _Art of Electronics_ in the Google
spreadsheet. But your points are well taken.

